# webdesigner in canada , i need suggestion



## mann_rathore (Jul 30, 2008)

hi
im a webdesigner, just moved from india and looking for job in canada.
im PR here, i daily search lots of sites for job, but not getting any vacancy, 
so now im thinking to do course in the areas of 3D Animation and Visual Effects for Television and Feature films. 
can anybody guide me, how and from where i can start learning this??????????
and is there job option if i do this courses?????


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

Before your go spending lots of money on training in a new area, you may want to start scanning the job ads - in newspapers and on the Internet - to see whether this particular skill is in demand.

Web design was a popular area a few years back, but there appear to be lots of unemployed and underemployed web designers looking for work these days. If you are having trouble finding a job, you want to make sure that any additional training you take on is something for which there is a strong demand.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

